# just a girl who wants to catch salmon!!



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Fishinggurl said:


> So we hit the bestie and snagged one. Circus events down by the river. Crazy fun! Exhausted!


Congrats on your first salmon, hoping to get my son hooked up next weekend


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

How far downstream from the dam? I didn't see you there.


----------



## Fishinggurl (Apr 25, 2015)

I was near the Indian Reservation. Fished Sat night and all day Sunday.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You passed this one up by not going far enough north and a little bit east. It was caught off from a breakwall. I did not know it at the time but it was double hooked by two of my poles on spawn bags. I caught it on one pole netted it and had to cut through a tangled mess of line. When I cleaned it there was two hooks and bags in its stomach. It was 31 inches and 13 pounds.


----------



## Jim "Sonny" Jones (Sep 14, 2015)

Fishinggurl said:


> I'm looking to take a road trip this weekend and hoping to catch some salmon!! Can anyone help a girl out and tell me where they are in at?? I would love a Steelie too!!
> 
> What rivers?? I'm an east side girl so I have no idea what's going on with the west side of the state!





Fishinggurl said:


> I'm looking to take a road trip this weekend and hoping to catch some salmon!! Can anyone help a girl out and tell me where they are in at?? I would love a Steelie too!!
> 
> What rivers?? I'm an east side girl so I have no idea what's going on with the west side of the state!


I'm Heading to the PM This weekend 18,19,20 ill let ya know whats up


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

Jim "Sonny" Jones said:


> I'm Heading to the PM This weekend 18,19,20 ill let ya know whats up


Going for a 15 hr drive this coming Friday for two weeks. Fish or no fish I'm planning on having a good time. It's vacatiuon


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Mstash said:


> Going for a 15 hr drive this coming Friday for two weeks. Fish or no fish I'm planning on having a good time. It's vacatiuon


Safe travels, my friend. See you guys on the river.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Have a safe trip. I hope Michigan shows you (and everyone else) Her bounty!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> You passed this one up by not going far enough north and a little bit east. It was caught off from a breakwall. I did not know it at the time but it was double hooked by two of my poles on spawn bags. I caught it on one pole netted it and had to cut through a tangled mess of line. When I cleaned it there was two hooks and bags in its stomach. It was 31 inches and 13 pounds.


My son and I had the exact same thing happen fishing Browns off the beach inside Frankfort break wall.
We each had hits a few seconds apart, ran over to the rod holders and set the hooks, started reeling and had the same fish. Not going to lose many with a backup hookset on a 2nd rod, LOL


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Keep trying there fishinggurl you will get hooked up soon. When it happens keep your drag loose but not too loose and play the fish out. You will get one, sooner or later.


----------



## bigeye94 (Dec 26, 2013)

The fishing God have been good to me lately!!!


----------



## UAreaper007 (Aug 28, 2015)

bigeye94 said:


> View attachment 190082
> View attachment 190083
> View attachment 190084
> 
> ...


great looking fish!


----------



## MastrBaitr88 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a little piece of property on the pere marquette about 40 minutes inland from ludington, best spots for salmon no doubt! there are also some really nice public areas for trout down the road from me, my husband and I are going up this comming up weekend to check it out. I would try your luck somewhere on the PM for sure you might even catch a pike!


----------

